# Slotrodding Part II



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Gang,

Well, the holidays are over, so I decided to get back into things by posting 
a few pictures of what I like best: Slotrods. 

First up is the Slickster: An original Aurora Hot Rod body with vintage aftermarket wheels and Rocket Science Hot Rod wide whites. The driver is wearing a black T-shirt and has Slick sideburns, giving him his name. The windscreen is from a JL diecast.

Next is the Bandito. Again, an original Aurora Hot Rod body. Note that there are only two exhaust pipes and they are on the left side only: This baby packs a Chevy 235 sixbanger!! The Wheels are AFX rear and JL TO rears for the front. The top and the headlights are swiped from a JL diecast.

Finally we have The Dead End Kid: This rod is an RRR body, decked out is suede with white painted headers. Headlights are from a JL diecast, and the wheels are RRR steel fronts all around, with aftermarket silicone HR slicks in the back and Rocket Science HR fronts in the front.

Of course, all cars are decorated with slotrod65 Hot Rod Repro decals.

Enjoy!!

Phred


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking good Phred!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I will be ordering soon.. I got a "hotdog bandito" in the house and these are right up his alley!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Yeah they look COOL!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*#1 really captures the spirit Phred...*

Gotta love the Hot Rod.... I like it without the rollbar too. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great looking Rods Phred.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:



:dude:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

You can never get enough of those old Hotrods.
Awsome looking rods


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Phred,

I like them all but, the "Dead End Kid" just catches my eye with the dark and white. Oooooooooh and those headlights are a nice touch also. 

Oldies are goodies...

Bob...you can never have enough decals...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

How do you make/get those headlights & how do you alighn them so well ?


Neal:dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking Rods! Like the headlights, nice touch. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks guys,

The headlights are connected to one another. They are from various JL Model A hotrods. I am not sure which as I got them all on clearence at KB Toys a number of years ago and busted them all up for parts. The radiator/headlight/shocks assembly comes off as one unit, but by carefully removing the plastic welds, the headlight bar can be removed as well. They tuck right up in between the post and radiator on the T-jet Hot Rod as if they were made specifically to do that!

Phred


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

old school cool!


----------

